# Introducing Ale



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Hello there fellow forum members! 
I am Ale and I am just starting out on this amazing forum. I just wanted to stop in say hello and introduce myself. I am 23 years old, female and I currently reside in Pennsylvania. I have been riding on and off for pleasure for the past few years, but within the last year I have been riding almost every single week. 

Currently, I ride with two of my friends. One is Mel who owns a beautiful Arabian gelding and a dun QH mare. I don't ride with her too often, but when I do its always a good time out on the trails. And my friend from work, Tracy has 3 amazing horses. Fynn is a young black Friesian cross. Sally is an incredible chestnut Qh mare. And Diablo is a spunky paint QH gelding. I go riding with Tracy almost every single weekend at this point and its been quite the amazing experience. She has taught me so much and even though we just ride for fun most of the time, each time I learn something new to use for our next ride. Currently, my favorite horse to ride is Diablo; who for some reason, isn't very much liked by some of the other girls that ride with us. I believe its because he is more challenging and you actually have to use your head with him, as opposed to Sally who is a dream to ride. I like the challenge with Diablo because its always keeping my brain going on how to improve and how to control him under saddle. 

Which brings me to my next topic about myself. Last night I was given the opportunity of a lifetime. At least for me it is. I've never officially owned a horse of my own, but I've wanted to for as long as I can remember. This horse is a beautiful, 16HH double registered paint and pinto mare. Her show name is Smashin Invitation, bred from the lines of Special Invitation and Invitation Only. She has is wonderful at showing, having won many championships for Hunter Under Saddle shows and various other things that I can't pick off the top of my head. She will be boarded at my friend Tracy's house since she was the one who brought this opportunity to my attention and is willing to help me every step of the way. We have already decided that we are going to make an official boarding agreement, just to cover both of our bums. 

So not only am I new to the site, but I am about to be new to the world of owning my first horse. Over the years I have collected numerous books, articles, and magazines relating to horses. But I still have so much to learn. I am proud that she will be boarded at my friends house, because she has owned horses for 10+ years now. 

So here I am. I just wanted to introduce myself, share some riding history and let everyone know that I am possibly getting my first horse. Which means, I am sure that I am going to post 3 million threads with questions and photos. Thanks in advance everyone. Happy trails <3​


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome to the site, friend!! Congratulations on the new horsie, we expect pictures!


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Zexious said:


> Welcome to the site, friend!! Congratulations on the new horsie, we expect pictures!


Thanks so much Zexious! I will make a thread shortly and share the pictures that the owner has been kind enough to share with me


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Welcome, and yep... pictures are a must (especially of paints, lol)!!!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

oooh, how exciting! Getting your first horse is a thrilling event, and it must be so exciting to possibly be getting such a nice animal as your first horse. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Falcor74 said:


> Welcome, and yep... pictures are a must (especially of paints, lol)!!!


 I second this! ;-) Welcome to the forum Ale!


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone! It's wonderful to be welcomed like this to a new forum. 

Pictures will come this weekend and next weekend when I hopefully go to meet her and get everything squared away.

I do consider myself lucky to be able to get such a talented and well bred horse for my first horse. For a long while I thought I was going to get a dumpy, old nag. Which I would have still loved until the end of time. But I never expected to be getting a national champion show-horse with bloodlines from the Invitation family.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Welcome to HF 😊😊
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Thank you as well MsLady!!

Dixie comes home this week, so there will be a massive amount of pictures once that happens


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from all our Paints here in NC!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Welcome from all our Paints here in NC!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you dear  I'm from Pennsylvania


----------

